# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  PennyLane, tool for programming quantum computers,

## Airicist2

Developer - Xanadu Quantum Technologies Inc.

xanadu.ai/products/pennylane

pennylane.ai

twitter.com/PennyLaneAI

github.com/PennyLaneAI

Playlist "PennyLane Code Camp"

----------

